# Gravity - Kino-Trailer zum Science-Fiction-Film mit Sandra Bullock



## FlorianStangl (25. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gravity - Kino-Trailer zum Science-Fiction-Film mit Sandra Bullock* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gravity - Kino-Trailer zum Science-Fiction-Film mit Sandra Bullock


----------



## steel2000 (25. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich mir die anderen hiesigen SF-Trailer so anschaue, dann scheint es in Gravity einzig darum zu gehen, ob die Charaktere wieder nach Hause finden. Klingt auf dem ersten Blick langweilig im Vergleich zu Pacific Rim, Seelen oder Elysium.
Mag zwar auch solche Streifen, wo weniger mitunter mehr ist, aber hoffentlich endet er nicht im endlosen Gerede zweier im All Gestrandeter.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Mai 2013)

Open Water im All? 
Sieht aber interessant aus


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (26. Mai 2013)

boring...


----------



## TheClayAllison (26. Mai 2013)

Also ich musste zum Schluss lachen


----------

